# Black Bears



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Well one finally came to the Bird feeders in the yard last night . He broke them off the high wire destroyed them than ate all the sunflower seeds LOL---didn't brother with the chicken feed on the ground----Had to reach over 6+ feet to pull them down----Oh well guess I'll build new one's--Happens every year around this time*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yep. Feed 'em, they'll come.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Skip is there a season on them, good eating before they become a garbage bear.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree with hassell, they are great. I shot one a few years back with my custom longbow and my friend made breakfast sausage out of it. Now I usually dont like sausage a lot, but the bear sausage was the best I have ever had !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No spring season in Michigan.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep--- a nice fat fall black bear round steak will put a lotta cows to shame--- a bit of corn on the cob ( as long as its not from AZ's desert garden.lol) goes good with it too.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

And bear lard makes the best pastry crust to be had.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Keep him feeding him and I’ll pull a tag for this fall skip I know I have enough points for one in your unit


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Agreed, Cat.

A friend introduced me to bear meat years ago and after some slow cooking on the barbeque, I'd have to say it was as good as any meat I ever tasted.

For those that say it's greasy or complain about it for any other reason, my guess is that it hadn't been prepared properly. Any wild game can be that way from what I've found. Plus, some folks don't field dress their game properly or they don't take proper care of it in other ways after the kill - and, that can mean the difference in good and bad meat.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Every one should frame that piece of advice from Glen - so very true.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

catcapper said:


> Yep--- a nice fat fall black bear round steak will put a lotta cows to shame--- a bit of corn on the cob ( as long as its not from AZ's desert garden.lol) goes good with it too.
> 
> awprint:


 No Apache sweet corn for you...


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Sorry Skip... Everyone is making fun of my desert garden. I checked the farmer's almanac behind my house... maybe I didn't read it correctly.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I know that spot, too, Eric. A nice short-day hike from your place. If I remember correctly, it says if you want some good corn, you've come to the wrong place.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

That one is a stone's throw away from the house... Literally. Your thinking hieroglyph trail off Perlta Rd. That's a six mile round trip... it's been a long time since I have been there. I remember the prior predator hunters from the area drew some mountain lions on the rocks... probably a good spot.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Nice Rock corn Eric----------Great Pic's :glutton:* ------------------Have a Great week-end Buddy :biggrin:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* The BEAR Hasn't been back----Must have been just passing through-----------got a couple of cam's out if he comes back hope to get a few pic's----*

*svb*


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

???????? Happy Memorial Day ????????


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

you can't call em black bear any more.

they prefer to be called north american bruin.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* LoL AIN'T THAT the truth--------*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> * LoL AIN'T THAT the truth--------*


we must be sensitive to these matters. I myself don't like cracka and much prefer the title of lawd massah! :mrgreen:


----------

